# RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Alli Kidded! Junya kidded!!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys! It's good to be back to visit this lovely little corner of the web  I've missed you! In my usual fashion, life keeps me busy... until kidding season begins lurking around the corner and I find myself too excited to go about it alone! lol. Just in the last 6 months I've moved from home to school, and now am back home again this semester work on a Physical Therapy program at our local college and prepare for some mission work in the coming year. My mother jokes it was just because I couldn't stand letting my girls kid with someone else... funny thing is.. she is mostly right!! 

Anyways, I am loving being home, and caring for my beautiful goaties once again. How I've missed them!! This kidding season is especially exciting for me, as the sires of these kiddos are from my two MUCH atticipated bucks, Emerald Knoll Kayla's Klark (alpine), and Hoanbu ATL Advance to Finals (nubian, we call him Vance). As yearlings, they are such handsome guys and I just can't wait to see what they do for my herd!

To make it easier for my wonderful parents, the goats were pen bred, and each group was left with the buck for a bit over a month. Funny how no dates got written in the calender though! It would seem my parents weren't sure the bucks were "doing their job, yet here everyone is obviously heavily pregnant :shocked: lol. Jane was in heat for sure when I was home for a visit and moved the bucks and ladies together, so we will just say she's first! It looks like most everyone was bred pretty early on. 

Due Feb. 16- till the end of March. 
Check often for updates!
Pics to come!

Much love for TGS for always "taking me back" year after year :grouphug:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *Pics**

Alrighty, here's the latest pictures of my preggo ladies  
I have 7 due! woohoo! that means around 14 babies...and I bottle raise so I'm gonna need about 12 more hands very soon!!

Nubians first.

Jane: 2 1/2 yrs old, 2nd freshening, had huge twin bucks last year and was about the same size.









Junya: 3 yrs old, 2nd freshening, had one tiny doe kid as a yearling, and was milked through last year. She is much wider! 









Joy: almost 2 years old, 1st freshening! Very excited about this girl 









Alpines!
ButterBean: 4yrs old, 2nd freshening, and first with me! She had a water preganancy two seasons ago, and wasn't able to get her to settle last year. She is looking pretty wide if she isn't bred again! lol. I think it's safe to say she is.








Nuttah: 3 yrs old, 2nd freshening, Twin buck and a doe but didn't really look preggo till about a week before delivering when the kids dropped. I think she's going to keep that trend. Udder is coming along though, I clipped her, as she was so fuzzy, and I was again doubting if she was bred. 








Alli: 2 years old, 1st freshening, boy, that udder is gonna be socked on there!! :leap: 








And finally, my very own, Red Gate Dixieland Delight:
Nuttah's kid from last winter, has been such a growthy girl, I decided to go ahead and breed her. She is taking a que from her momma and not showing very much yet, but she is confirmed pregnant via ultrasound!

















Just can't wait! Any guesses yet?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012!*

Can't way to see the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012!*

Ditto..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *new pics**

Here's a few new pics. They will be due starting in just two more weeks!! :leap: :leap:

Jane says "settle down you wiggly kiddos! wait, how did you get way up there??!"
















Junya
























Joy
























ButterBean is getting quite the belly!
















Nuttah- still not showing too much, she is growing down rather than out. 
















Alli
























And last but not least Delight, she is such a pain in the butt to get pictures of. lol

















Group shots:









"WHYYYYY CANT THEY STOP KICKING ME??!"


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012!*

10 more days to go till Jane is on 150!!! Getting so excited, especially as the new barn is finally ready so now I have TWO more kidding stalls


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012!*

Lookin good  Happy kidding! :thumb: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012!*

Coming along nicely..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Day 144! Junya's udder fill*

I clipped up the last two of my girls due a few days ago and this morning to my surprise I found that Junya's udder has REALLY filled out over night :shocked:










Tomorrow will be 145 for anybody that was bred immediately. I saw Jane get bred and thought that the other two nubians(Junya and Joy) were on the tail end of their heats. Who knows, but she sure does look closer! I don't think she can hold on to those kiddos much longer! Her ligs are soft but still there. Time will tell.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Day144! Junya's Udder Filll*

I love your Nuttah! Very cute goat. I've always loved Alpines.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Day144! Junya's Udder Filll*

Can't wait to hear about the kids!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Day144! Junya's Udder Filll*

Guess what TGS!!!??? JANE HAS LOST HER LIGS!!!!!! :leap: :leap: I've got the baby monitor on for the first time this year! Looks like this girl is going on baby watch today. I need a doe kid!! :kidred: :kidred:

Post udder pics in a bit!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Day144! Junya's Udder Filll*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

Yep....thinking :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

She is getting uncomfortable,and I've seen a few contractions! Things are starting to progress. YAY! Moved her and ButterBean into the kidding stall. Keep ya updated! I'm very impressed with her udder this freshening, can't wait to milk.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

gosh, sorry my pics are so large I must not have resized them as I thought.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

She has a beautiful udder  Any babies yet?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

We have babies!! Around 6 o'clock or so after labor stalled out, a gloved up to see what was going on. She did this same thing last year. She never pushes, she'll have a contraction, but wont get good and pushy. Strange girl. Anywho, the first kid was just my hands length in, found a leg and pulled  A BABY DOE!!!! YAY!! Knew the kid was too small for a single, so we went in again and found the other kid.. A BABY DOE!!! TWIN DOES!! YIPPPEEE! What a wonderful way to start the season. I'll post pics soon  They are prescious, each have a white leg and a white band around thier bellies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

Awwwwww Congrats!!!! I can't wait to see pics! And wow, that is strange that the mama doesn't push! So glad you went in and were able to get them out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

:clap:  :leap: :leap: :leap: Congrats... :hi5:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! *JANE'S LIGS GONE!!!**

Joy is in labor! No ligs and udder is filled. Whew. Another interesting day! lol


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Jane kidded! Joy in labor!!*

Posted pics of Jane's kiddos in there own thread


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Jane kidded! Joy in labor!!*

Congrats on Jane's twin does! :stars: 
Can't wait to hear what Joy gives you.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Jane kidded! Joy in labor!!*

Alli's ligs are gone too.... whew. I'm gonna have busy busy night.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Jane kidded! Joy in labor!!*



Anna said:


> Alli's ligs are gone too.... whew. I'm gonna have busy busy night.


LOL!!! :ROFL: I bet you are!!!!

Anna-WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???????????? :whatgoat:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Jane kidded! Joy in labor!!*

JOY KIDDED! Everything went perfectly. Buck and a doe!! Each are spoken for so I couldn't be happier!! The buck is red, and the doe is tan and cream like her momma and Jane's new kiddos. I'll post pics in the morning. Gotta catch a few hours of sleep. Alli is contracting pretty regularly now, she will probably go before the morning. I need a doe kid from her too!! LOL. Bring on the coffee...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli in labor!*

Congrats again!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli in labor!*

Congrats!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli in labor!*

Alli kidded early this morning with HUGE twin bucks. :kidblue: :kidblue: It was a pretty tight squeeze and she is swollen and sore. , but all are healthy and happy. Maybe the other four ladies will be nice and give their human momma a days break and good nights sleep before they kid!! LOL

My camera isn't working so these are the best I can do for now. Camera on my phone is pretty bad though, Sorry!

Joy's twins, the red one is the buck:









Alli's bucks, one is so dark cham. colored he almost looks like an ober. So cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli Kidded!*

So cute ...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli Kidded!*

Thank you  Looks like the other four momma's-to-be are going to indeed give me a break. Thank goodness. So happy to have a warm sunny day to love on these new babes. 3 DOES and 3 BUCKS so far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli Kidded!*

Oh yeah.... she is getting tighter in the udder...happy Kidding...


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli Kidded!*

Junya has lost her ligs!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Joy Kidded!! Alli Kidded!*

:dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Alli Kidded! Junya in Labor*

:shades: You are one busy goat owner!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Alli Kidded! Junya in Labor*

ButterBean may be getting close too, but her rump is so flat I have a difficult time finding ligament on her ever. Haha, they have certainly been keeping me on my toes!! I thought I had plenty of room with two kidding stalls, but this whole two does a day thing is pushing me and my barn to it's limits! lol. I'm exhausted! Running on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Alli Kidded! Junya in Labor*

:hug: I know what you are going through.... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Alli Kidded! Junya in Labor*

Any babies yet?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: RedGate Kidding Thread 2012! Alli Kidded! Junya in Labor*

Junya kidded with BIG twin bucks late last night.... grrr. But they are VERY VERY nice guys. All are healthy and happy, and Junya is dream to milk. I'll get pictures up soon. Just 3 more girls to go! Junya was the last of my nubians to kid so my nubian buck gave me 3 does and 3 bucks. Not too bad  However with Alli the alpines 2 bucks, the total so far is 8 kids- 3 does, FIVE bucks. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

